# Processing RAF files from Fujifilm X-Pro 1?



## rafikiphoto (Oct 1, 2012)

Are there any X-Pro 1 users on here? Have you come across this problem reported elsewhere where RAF files processed in LR4 can show considerable 'smearing' of foliage for instance plus some bleeding of strong colours into adjacent whites? 

It is reported that the included Silkypix software and a Mac processor RPP don't do this? There is no indication that Adobe are on the case yet. There have been some suggestions as to how to reduce these artefacts but no real fix. 

I'm just wondering how others are managing as there is no consensus elsewhere.


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 1, 2012)

Suggest that you download LR and try it for yourself and report back here.  It won't cost you a penny for 30 days.  Whatever happens none of your files will change as LR is non destructive.

It looks like fuji don't release the full spec of their raw files to enable adobe to write a good converter, at least on some of the searches I found.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't need to d/l LR I have had it for a while  The artefact is well documented. I don't have the camera yet. Just asking if anyone here does have the camera and what they do to minimise the effect.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Dec 9, 2012)

I use the XPro1 for all my personal stuff and some professional work, the image quality is excellent and while I am aware of the discussions on the problem it's not something that I find a problem. I'm not denying that it happens, just that for 99.9% of photography it's not an issue. I suspect some people spend too long looking at images at 400% magnification - if it looks good on my screen and on a reasonable sized print then I'm happy.


----------



## roger100c (Dec 28, 2012)

I have purchased the Fuji X-E1 (uses same sensor etc as the XPro1) and agree with Graeme that the IQ in Lightroom (4.3) is good. 

There is an issue with RAF files in that LR automatically crops the image back to a 16/9 format (from 4/3). This can be "undone" in the develop module with the crop>reset command but is a bit of a pain with a 100 images to modify. Interestingly, if you take RAW + JPEG and just process the RAF files there is no problem! I am currently trying to report the issue as a bug to Fuji.

At the same time there seems to be a bug in LR4.3 Develop module in that if you try to "sync" the settings of one image to another in the set then the reset of this default crop does not carry over to the rest of the set. If you do a non-default reset of this crop (eg you make the image another size) then this non-default crop IS carried across to the rest of the selected set.

Finally I have created a set of Adobe Lens profiles for the 18mm, 35mm and 60mm macro lenses which can be downloaded from Adobe using the Adobe Lens profile downloader.


----------



## Olaf75 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi roger100c,
Thanks for the profiles you created for Fuji-X first prime lenses. I own an XE-1 and a 18-55mm zoom. What profile should apply for this lens ?
Regards
Ben


----------



## GDRoth (Dec 11, 2013)

Aren't many of these issues cleared up by LR 5.3 RC?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty much all sorted by version 4.4.


----------



## roger100c (Dec 12, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Pretty much all sorted by version 4.4.



That would be great news Sizzling Badger but as of the newly announced 5.3 there are no Fuji Lens profiles available and I haven't seen any 5.4RC information so I don't know what will be included with that release.

Regarding the other lenses, I have no access to the Zooms (or the 14mm) so can't create a Lens profile for them yet, but if anybody lives on the South Coast of England (Bognor) and can lend me their lens for the day then I can create profiles for any Fuji lens.

Roger


----------

